# Are all EHU connectors the same?



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

May be a silly question 

Never had an issue so far, but in Europe, is the connector to Electric Hook Up the same as the UK?

If not - what adapters do I need?

Thanks


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

In France, certainly you are likely to come across EHU posts that use a continental mains plug. You can get an adaptor lead at any Caravan accessory shop or most Hypermarkets in France. You are also likely to come across reversed polarity.
Gerry


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

So its just the French then :roll: I'll get my parents to sort me one out 

Does reversed polarity make any real difference? Surely everything will still work (joys of AC). Worst case is the units are still live when switched off at the plug? If thats it - does it matter? Most things I have are 12v anyway - I don't have many 240v accessories - so as long as my charger can cope (and can't se why it won't) - then no worries.


(Right or wrong! 8O )


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Many people will say that you should correct reversed polarity, but the question is whether that is completely true.
Many products on the continent come with a two pin plug that can be inserted either way. It has no markings on it whatsoever. Almost without exception those products are identical to ours, the only difference is that we insist on our 13amp three pin plug being fitted. Actually all that achieves is to put up the price in the UK.
When did you last hear of anyone on the continent being killed from incorrect connection of their appliances. In fact we as a company with stores in 27 European countries have never had an incident outside the UK.
So, based on this, make up your own mind.
Gerry


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Swiss are different to France and Italy is different to all of them, depends upon where you are going but most caravan accessory shops will sell all the adaptor leads.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I have three connectors.

First is the standard UK type, second is an extension with the standard European type, and third is an extension with a Swiss type.

However, if visiting Switzerland most campsites will loan or hire you an extension which will fit on your standad connector.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

There are differences which make polarity more important in UK than the continent. You have never had a problem outside the UK; does this mean that you have inside? I ask because I have often wondered if our more restrictive regulations actually make things safer. For example we will not allow normal sockets in bathrooms but they are allowed on the continent.
Do they have more accidents in bathrooms than we do?

Safariboy


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

HI safari boy
WE in england need protecting as we are all thick and are likely to put water over a socket or spray it on a light in a shower, nothing like a bit of toast in the bath as it pops out, makes you sick 
Cheers.


----------

